

The Key to Getting Motivated: Give Up - ergalassi
http://99u.com/articles/14721/the-key-to-getting-motivated-give-up?utm_source=Triggermail&utm_medium=email&utm_term=ALL&utm_campaign=MIH%20May%20%2713

======
Articulate
With the title of this article I was ready to roll my eyes at some cheeky
advice, but I was surprised that I have found this to be spot on. When your
work requires any level of creativity pushing through it can often take triple
or quadruple as long to finish it. Taking a walk or making dinner is often the
best/fastest solution- hell most of my ideas hit me while cooking or jogging
anyway. When I push through, that is when I do boring work that I throw away
anyway.

